# Low AMH



## wendyk1

Hi ladies,

Well I just got some terrible news....amh level of <0.16. I know this is not good. Can you still do IVF? Does anyone have experience with this, or any success stories? I am trying to figure out next steps.
Thank you!!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Wendy. I am sorry to hear of your AMH level but don't lose hope. There is still a good chance of conception. My AMH is 2.5 and i am 31yrs old. We have had 2 failed IVF cycles and are awaiting a funding decision for 3rd IVF with ICSI this time around. We only got 2 eggs 1st cycle and 1 embie on long protocol and standard drugs but 2nd cycle we got 6 eggs on short protocol with max dose of stimming drugs but still only 1 embie and sadly never took either. On the advice of our consultant i am now taking 100mg of DHEA daily and 800iu of Vitamin E and this has helped a lot of women in our situation to get better quality eggs so i would start on that and get AMH retested in 3-4mths time. Just a idea for you. 2 of my friends have AMH of 0.00 and both got pregnant 1st IVF cycle. Sadly one mc but the other is doing just fine. Good luck xxx


----------



## wendyk1

Aww thanks honey! That gives me some hope. I really hope everything comes through for your 3rde cycle!!! I just really want to be pregnant and experience that and have my own baby....I am not ready to think about adoption yet.

I am going to start up acupuncture again, and check into taking those supplements. I have heard others talk about DHEA also. 

I wish you the best of luck!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Wendy- I know that all consuming feeling of yearning to be a mother all too well sadly :(
I pray it happens for us both in the near future  Good luck to you too xxx


----------



## DancinEmr

Hi Wendyk1,
I also just found out I have low AMH at 0.48, I am only 29 years old. I was going to have an IUI in July but they have cancelled it:( I have an appointment at the end of the month to see what our next steps are. I was also told to take 75 mg of DHEA a day. I hope this helps us all!


----------



## CLARINS

Hi ladies. Turning 29 next month and 17 weeks pregnant. I had a low AMH. Was on DHEAs for 3 months before our first IVF treatment in Feb which was a positive. Keep positive because low AMH doesn't mean it won't happen. I did change my diet and lifestyle too xx good luck


----------



## wendyk1

CLARINS said:


> Hi ladies. Turning 29 next month and 17 weeks pregnant. I had a low AMH. Was on DHEAs for 3 months before our first IVF treatment in Feb which was a positive. Keep positive because low AMH doesn't mean it won't happen. I did change my diet and lifestyle too xx good luck

Yay! Thank you for sharing! I am not giving up:) How many mg of DHEA did you take daily? Did your doc tell you to take that? I had my DHEA tested not too long ago, and it was in normal range. Should I still take more?

Also curious...do you mind telling me how many eggs were retrieved? I fear the RE will tell me no to IVF b/c they won't get any eggs.

Thanks again!


----------



## wendyk1

DancinEmr said:


> Hi Wendyk1,
> I also just found out I have low AMH at 0.48, I am only 29 years old. I was going to have an IUI in July but they have cancelled it:( I have an appointment at the end of the month to see what our next steps are. I was also told to take 75 mg of DHEA a day. I hope this helps us all!

Thank you! I talk to my OB on Tues, and getting an appt with an RE set up soon. I have to get a pelvic ultrasound done to do an antral follicle count. Have you had that done? I guess if you have low AMH, then your follicles will be reduced, too. 

Anyhoo I am in the middle of a TWW, so I am praying that I get my BFP this cycle so I don't have to go through IVF, etc. I have done some research and am reading stories about women who have low amh and still get PG naturally. My question: do I hang on and try to get PG natural, with not many eggs left, or do IVF and harvest them and get a shot that way? Decisions, decisions!

Good luck to you!!


----------



## Taylah

Hi Wendy - I am 32 yo my amh is 2.0 & I was ttc naturally for 2 years with no success when I saw my fertility specialist he immediately put me on DHEA 75 mg a day - but best to take it 25mg 3 times a day for 3 months then I did a cycle of ivf ( he said no time to waste when you have low ovarian reserve as it only gets worse ) ( he also said my chances of conceiving naturally were about 3 % - not good ) 
With the ivf cycle I was put on high doses of stims straight off & I got 13 eggs, all fertilized but only 5 made it to day 5 blastocysts, they only transferred 1 embryo - I wanted to do 2 but they refused due to my age, got 4 frozen & 6 days after my embryo transfer I got my bfp, just today I went for my first ultrasound & everything looked great. Even got to see a tiny little heart beating away - so don't give up but don't waste time either, my advice is get straight into the DHEA & ivf - best of luck to you xx


----------



## wendyk1

Taylah said:


> Hi Wendy - I am 32 yo my amh is 2.0 & I was ttc naturally for 2 years with no success when I saw my fertility specialist he immediately put me on DHEA 75 mg a day - but best to take it 25mg 3 times a day for 3 months then I did a cycle of ivf ( he said no time to waste when you have low ovarian reserve as it only gets worse ) ( he also said my chances of conceiving naturally were about 3 % - not good )
> With the ivf cycle I was put on high doses of stims straight off & I got 13 eggs, all fertilized but only 5 made it to day 5 blastocysts, they only transferred 1 embryo - I wanted to do 2 but they refused due to my age, got 4 frozen & 6 days after my embryo transfer I got my bfp, just today I went for my first ultrasound & everything looked great. Even got to see a tiny little heart beating away - so don't give up but don't waste time either, my advice is get straight into the DHEA & ivf - best of luck to you xx

Yay for your BFP!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
I am so happy for you. And thank you for the great advice-I really do feel a sense of urgency-I knew a year ago that something wasn't right, esp when my FSH test came back high, in Dec. I feel like I have wasted so much time already. I hope I can get in soon to see my RE. But I think I will start the DHEA right away, as well as starting acupuncture again.

Thanks again! Happy and healthy nine months!!


----------



## Taylah

You are very welcome best of luck xx


----------



## CLARINS

Hi Wendy. I am very similar to taylah. I wad on DHEAs for 3 months 3 times a day at 25mg. Then straight to IVF. I far 17 eggs , 9 fertalised , 5 in blastcyst, 2 put back in me. Did fall pregnant with twins but lost on in the first 2 weeks. Heartbreaking but still have 1 healthy bubba growing. The doctors recommend the DHEAs, the dosage and other vitamins. I wouldn't put urself on DHEAs without checking what dosage would suit u better as it can make matters worse I have read on the internet. There r a few side affects I found but who cares if we get that miracle baby xx good luck


----------



## DancinEmr

wendyk1 said:


> DancinEmr said:
> 
> 
> Hi Wendyk1,
> I also just found out I have low AMH at 0.48, I am only 29 years old. I was going to have an IUI in July but they have cancelled it:( I have an appointment at the end of the month to see what our next steps are. I was also told to take 75 mg of DHEA a day. I hope this helps us all!
> 
> Thank you! I talk to my OB on Tues, and getting an appt with an RE set up soon. I have to get a pelvic ultrasound done to do an antral follicle count. Have you had that done? I guess if you have low AMH, then your follicles will be reduced, too.
> 
> Anyhoo I am in the middle of a TWW, so I am praying that I get my BFP this cycle so I don't have to go through IVF, etc. I have done some research and am reading stories about women who have low amh and still get PG naturally. My question: do I hang on and try to get PG natural, with not many eggs left, or do IVF and harvest them and get a shot that way? Decisions, decisions!
> 
> Good luck to you!!Click to expand...

I hope your visit with your OB went well today. Did you find out what your antral follicle count was? Mine was 11 last month and he wants to check it again next month. He told me that 15-30 was good and that 11 was "concerning" but not horrible.
I am sorry...I can't help you with your decisions...I can hardly make my own:)


----------



## West coast

Its my first time posting, although I read posts often. I've been ttc for 2.5 yrs and have tried a variety of natural options (natural path-changing diet, acupuncture,herbal supplements et), plus 3 months of clomid and progesterone. I went to a FS in the fall of '10 and had testing done (including HSG) and all looked good for me and my husband. Since we didn't have any medical "reason" we weren't ready for IUI or IVF. Last week we went to a new FS who was much more thorough. He was a jump in my FSH levels from 7.6 to 9.7 and is concerned. A vaginal ultrasound proved that one of my ovaries is small and has less then normal follies (2 or 3) my right had 8 or 9. I was sent for a amh test and am now waiting results.... making for a LONG week!
After waiting 2.5 years, its hard to stay positive. But I'm wondering if anyone has tried IUI if they had low amh levels? My doc seems to think (if that is the case), we should go straight to IVF. Hard to swallow financially for us if IUI could work. 
Thoughts?


----------



## wendyk1

Hi Dancin and West Coast!

I had to cancel my appt with my ob-gyn yesterday, so we didn't get to chat. I am actually in the middle of a TWW right now, really hoping and praying for a miracle this cycle so we don't have to go through all of the testing, possible IVF, etc. 

If I do get AF, then I will schedule the ultrasound for the follicle count. Dancin I think 11 is ok for a follicle count, as I did a little research and some women only have 1-2 follicles left. You have a lot going for you!!!

West coast, hang in there! :thumbup: It sounds like your FSH is in the normal level....mine is really high, 21. I think those values can fluctuate, too. I also did acupuncture but gave up on it, but I heard that it helps with high FSH levels....
And I def think you can do IUI, it would give you more of a chance then just normal BD'ing, right? It is also not very costly, as compared to IVF.

I guess it all depends on what your specialist sees when they look at all of the results together....however, I have been doing research and reading stories of women with low AMH and high FSH getting PG naturally. A friend referred me to a book called, Inconceivable, by Julia Indochiva. She was over 40, had high FSH, low amh, etc, and conceived naturally. 

So, Im not giving up hope:) My DH and I are deciding if we just want to get PG on our own, or do IVF, which is 15-20K and we don't have the $ for that. I guess we could do it, but it would put us in major debt.

I am going to put this in God's hands, b/c I believe He is on control. I had my freakout moment, now I am trying to be positive and believe!!!

I wish you ladies all of the best!! We all deserve our BFP's!!


----------



## West coast

Hi Wendy
I've read Inconceivable! Good read and definitely motivating! I couldn't quite relate to Julia though since she had already had I child naturally. I've never been pregnant, never missed AF. 
I was looking at another thread and some women were talking about taking CoQ10, DHEA and wheat grass to help raise AMH levels. I don't know about any of those, but will look into it once I hear from my FS next week.
I love acupuncture and was consistently going. But it gets costly (like everything!) and I feel like I need some more answers before spending any more $.
Crossing fingers for you this month! It is nice to "chat" with some people who are going through the same thing. I don't know anyone who has gone through IUI or IVF and it feels like people keep asking "when are you going to have a baby?" ! ARGH. If they only knew!


----------



## FlyFlorida

Wendy,

Just left the Doc after my HSG and follow-on ultrasound to get a better look at a polyp for removal. Tubes are clear, but my bloodwork came back bad. She said I am healthy, but I have an AMH of 0.93 and FSH of 16.5. AFC was 12. She said the AFC wasn't bad, but my other numbers were. She said she was changing the recommendation from my initial consult (gradual fertility progression of pills to shots to IUI to IVF). She said I need to go directly to IVF. That I may be close to needing donor eggs (for my husband and I, that is not an option). I wasn't expecting that news. I held it together, but am crushed. My poor husband. Our military careers put babies on hold, and now my eggs are old.

I am scheduled to get a polyp removed the 2nd week in July but, like you, I am thinking about not going through IVF and putting it in God's hands. I am concerned about what if too many embryos are viable, I have to freeze one, and it dies upon thawing, etc... Kind of spooky to me. My close friend said to me that if I have a problem with old eggs, and based on what the doc said my odds were at getting even one egg to fertilize and grow, that maybe it's better that I have a lesser chance of getting multiple good eggs and them embryos. Still kind of scary to me. I would feel a responsibility to each embryo. Ugh.

38yo
Hubby 36yo
TTC #1 since last Aug and also tried in '09


----------



## baby1formoi

I also have a low AMH (2.9) and Hgh FSH (10.9) and have was advised to go straight to IVF. I was given a 30% chance of the IVF working compared to less than 5% naturally. Husband has no problems. 

I took 75mg DHEA for just 1 month beforehand so not sure if that had any affect. 

Well, it worked! We managed to get to a good grade 5day blast using a long protocol. and Yesterday we saw a little heartbeat at 6weeks 4days. Amazing.

I hope this brings some encouragement to those of you with low AMH. A shattering piece of news but not the end of the world. It can work. Good luck with your decisions!


----------



## Sharkey

Hello Girlies 

Just wanted to give you some encouragment on here.....

As previously mentioned by AfricaQueen In her earlier post I am one of them women with an AMH of 0.00 that she mentioned!! Yes It's 0.00.... IVF can and does work as I am currently 11+3 and waiting for our 12wk scan next week  I remember when we were given the devastating news that my AMH was 0.00 and thought thats It It's the end for us & also told I would never be able to have a bi-logical child and given under 10% of the IVF working but here I am preggers with my own little eggie  Remember PMA goes a long way!!! Sending you all the luck with whatever treatment that you decide to do and every success!! x


----------



## wendyk1

West coast said:


> Hi Wendy
> I've read Inconceivable! Good read and definitely motivating! I couldn't quite relate to Julia though since she had already had I child naturally. I've never been pregnant, never missed AF.
> I was looking at another thread and some women were talking about taking CoQ10, DHEA and wheat grass to help raise AMH levels. I don't know about any of those, but will look into it once I hear from my FS next week.
> I love acupuncture and was consistently going. But it gets costly (like everything!) and I feel like I need some more answers before spending any more $.
> Crossing fingers for you this month! It is nice to "chat" with some people who are going through the same thing. I don't know anyone who has gone through IUI or IVF and it feels like people keep asking "when are you going to have a baby?" ! ARGH. If they only knew!

Oh good, I will have to get that book then:) But I know what you mean....
I have never missed AF, or got a BFP yet. I also have heard the same thing about DHEA, wheat grass, etc. But I don't want to start that until I talk to a specialist. 
One thing that is driving me crazy, when I talk to people about our difficulty getting PG, is when they say, "oh you can always adopt". Even my own mother is telling me that....I hate that!!! I have nothing against adoption, but at this point for me, I am not giving up hope of having my own baby. I want to have my own and have the experience of being pregnant. It is such an intense desire that I am not giving up!!!


----------



## wendyk1

FlyFlorida said:


> Wendy,
> 
> Just left the Doc after my HSG and follow-on ultrasound to get a better look at a polyp for removal. Tubes are clear, but my bloodwork came back bad. She said I am healthy, but I have an AMH of 0.93 and FSH of 16.5. AFC was 12. She said the AFC wasn't bad, but my other numbers were. She said she was changing the recommendation from my initial consult (gradual fertility progression of pills to shots to IUI to IVF). She said I need to go directly to IVF. That I may be close to needing donor eggs (for my husband and I, that is not an option). I wasn't expecting that news. I held it together, but am crushed. My poor husband. Our military careers put babies on hold, and now my eggs are old.
> 
> I am scheduled to get a polyp removed the 2nd week in July but, like you, I am thinking about not going through IVF and putting it in God's hands. I am concerned about what if too many embryos are viable, I have to freeze one, and it dies upon thawing, etc... Kind of spooky to me. My close friend said to me that if I have a problem with old eggs, and based on what the doc said my odds were at getting even one egg to fertilize and grow, that maybe it's better that I have a lesser chance of getting multiple good eggs and them embryos. Still kind of scary to me. I would feel a responsibility to each embryo. Ugh.
> 
> 38yo
> Hubby 36yo
> TTC #1 since last Aug and also tried in '09

I know, it is a difficult decision. And I know exactly what you mean...I finally found my awesome DH and got married at 37, waited all this time to be a mommy, and I find out that I barely have any eggs left. That is just not right. 
I know that if we pursue IVF that they will probably tell us to use a donor egg. But I have been reading a lot of stories of women, like Sharkey:) who had such low levels of amh, and still got PG, with IVF. So if it came to that I think I would still push to try it using my own eggs first.
BTW, what is AFC?


----------



## wendyk1

baby1formoi said:


> I also have a low AMH (2.9) and Hgh FSH (10.9) and have was advised to go straight to IVF. I was given a 30% chance of the IVF working compared to less than 5% naturally. Husband has no problems.
> 
> I took 75mg DHEA for just 1 month beforehand so not sure if that had any affect.
> 
> Well, it worked! We managed to get to a good grade 5day blast using a long protocol. and Yesterday we saw a little heartbeat at 6weeks 4days. Amazing.
> 
> I hope this brings some encouragement to those of you with low AMH. A shattering piece of news but not the end of the world. It can work. Good luck with your decisions!

Yahooo!!!!:happydance::happydance:
Thank you SO much for sharing-this gives me so much hope. I hope you have a wonderful, smooth pregnancy!


----------



## wendyk1

Sharkey said:


> Hello Girlies
> 
> Just wanted to give you some encouragment on here.....
> 
> As previously mentioned by AfricaQueen In her earlier post I am one of them women with an AMH of 0.00 that she mentioned!! Yes It's 0.00.... IVF can and does work as I am currently 11+3 and waiting for our 12wk scan next week  I remember when we were given the devastating news that my AMH was 0.00 and thought thats It It's the end for us & also told I would never be able to have a bi-logical child and given under 10% of the IVF working but here I am preggers with my own little eggie  Remember PMA goes a long way!!! Sending you all the luck with whatever treatment that you decide to do and every success!! x

Sharkey!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
That is amazing! Truly you have a miracle baby. Thank you SO much for sharing your story. It gives us all HOPE! I am so happy for you!!


----------



## FlyFlorida

AFC
"These biophysical tests use ultrasound technology to image the ovaries and the follicles. The most useful test is called an antral follicle count (AFC) , in which the doctor counts the number of antral follicles (also referred to as resting follicles) present in the ovary on Day 3 using vaginal ultrasound scanning. Antral follicles are small follicles , usually about 2-8 mm in diameter. The number of antral follicles correlates well with ovarian response. A normal total antral count is between 15 and 30. If the count is less than 6, the prognosis is poor."


----------



## FlyFlorida

Have you seen this?
https://www.drmalpani.com/malpaniform.htm


----------



## fertilesoul

My doc showed me this paper on DHEA for low AMH, which also states 25 mg 3x per day:

https://naturalmedicinejournal.com/article_content.asp?edition=1&section=2&article=332 

Seems promising!


----------



## septbride

Hi Wendy, 

Just wanted to let you know that I'm in the same boat -- we're starting IVF w/ICSI in August, I have v. low AMH (less than .3), FSH is 10.8 and they only found 2 follicles on my U/S. Very upsetting, but our doctor responded calmly and made us feel that we have a chance with my eggs. Similar to you, I got married at 36 after waiting an Ice Age to find the right man, only to get this DOR news... UGH! 

Hang in there...


----------



## wendyk1

septbride said:


> Hi Wendy,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that I'm in the same boat -- we're starting IVF w/ICSI in August, I have v. low AMH (less than .3), FSH is 10.8 and they only found 2 follicles on my U/S. Very upsetting, but our doctor responded calmly and made us feel that we have a chance with my eggs. Similar to you, I got married at 36 after waiting an Ice Age to find the right man, only to get this DOR news... UGH!
> 
> Hang in there...

Thanks:flower:
I wish the best for you, hope you can get as many eggs as possible! DH and I are praying and deciding what to pursue. I have a lot more hope after doing my own research, and from stories from ladies on this thread. My FSH is very high, 21, and I have yet to do the ultrasound to count the follicles. That will be next once we make a decision!
I have everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## threebirds

Good luck WendyK & everyone else
:dust:

Ive had AMH tested twice 1 & 3.7.
FSH tested several times (between 8 & 20)
And AFC was just 2 or 3.
Am now taking COQ10 & wheatgrass (in a powder form, mixed with water)
Also go to acupuncture.

Have first ever ICSI cycle coming up in the summer, have my planning apt to get the drugs etc next week.

Have been told we prob wont get to EC as they expect me to be a poor responder based on the various test results. I'll be on high dose of drugs & short antagonist protocol.

Who knows how it will all work out.

Oh and I enjoyed Inconceivable book (I dont have any kids either, just 1 mc last yr).

x


----------



## septbride

Hi threebirds, 

Good luck with everything this summer. Keep us updated! I'll be starting ICSI in August. 

I've been doing the COQ10/wheatgrass/acupuncture routine as well...have you found any good recipes for disguising that wheatgrass taste? 






threebirds said:


> Good luck WendyK & everyone else
> :dust:
> 
> Ive had AMH tested twice 1 & 3.7.
> FSH tested several times (between 8 & 20)
> And AFC was just 2 or 3.
> Am now taking COQ10 & wheatgrass (in a powder form, mixed with water)
> Also go to acupuncture.
> 
> Have first ever ICSI cycle coming up in the summer, have my planning apt to get the drugs etc next week.
> 
> Have been told we prob wont get to EC as they expect me to be a poor responder based on the various test results. I'll be on high dose of drugs & short antagonist protocol.
> 
> Who knows how it will all work out.
> 
> Oh and I enjoyed Inconceivable book (I dont have any kids either, just 1 mc last yr).
> 
> x


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi ladies sorry to jump in but what is DHEA? I have a low AMH 2.6 and I am due to do icsi/ivf on 3rd September and I am on Lupron at the min until 3rd sep when I start ivf


----------



## West coast

septbride said:


> Hi threebirds,
> 
> Good luck with everything this summer. Keep us updated! I'll be starting ICSI in August.
> 
> I've been doing the COQ10/wheatgrass/acupuncture routine as well...have you found any good recipes for disguising that wheatgrass taste?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threebirds said:
> 
> 
> Good luck WendyK & everyone else
> :dust:
> 
> Ive had AMH tested twice 1 & 3.7.
> FSH tested several times (between 8 & 20)
> And AFC was just 2 or 3.
> Am now taking COQ10 & wheatgrass (in a powder form, mixed with water)
> Also go to acupuncture.
> 
> Have first ever ICSI cycle coming up in the summer, have my planning apt to get the drugs etc next week.
> 
> Have been told we prob wont get to EC as they expect me to be a poor responder based on the various test results. I'll be on high dose of drugs & short antagonist protocol.
> 
> Who knows how it will all work out.
> 
> Oh and I enjoyed Inconceivable book (I dont have any kids either, just 1 mc last yr).
> 
> xClick to expand...

How do you take wheatgrass??


----------



## septbride

There are capsules, and a powder that you can put in smoothies. You can also grow your own, but I haven't tried doing that. I've mainly been going the lazy route and buying green smoothies (Bolthouse Green Goodness and Odwalla Superfood), which have a good amount of wheatgrass + a bunch of other nutrients...and they cover up the taste. 





West coast said:


> septbride said:
> 
> 
> Hi threebirds,
> 
> Good luck with everything this summer. Keep us updated! I'll be starting ICSI in August.
> 
> I've been doing the COQ10/wheatgrass/acupuncture routine as well...have you found any good recipes for disguising that wheatgrass taste?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threebirds said:
> 
> 
> Good luck WendyK & everyone else
> :dust:
> 
> Ive had AMH tested twice 1 & 3.7.
> FSH tested several times (between 8 & 20)
> And AFC was just 2 or 3.
> Am now taking COQ10 & wheatgrass (in a powder form, mixed with water)
> Also go to acupuncture.
> 
> Have first ever ICSI cycle coming up in the summer, have my planning apt to get the drugs etc next week.
> 
> Have been told we prob wont get to EC as they expect me to be a poor responder based on the various test results. I'll be on high dose of drugs & short antagonist protocol.
> 
> Who knows how it will all work out.
> 
> Oh and I enjoyed Inconceivable book (I dont have any kids either, just 1 mc last yr).
> 
> x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you take wheatgrass??Click to expand...


----------



## danni2kids

Hi Ladies/Wendy,

I have had my AMH tested twice .3 and 1.1. My highest AFC was only ever 7. We conceived our first baby after been told my AMH was .3 and was due to start IVF a month to the day we found out after TTC for 2 cycles. Our second baby was conceived after ONE day 9 month after our first was born.

Im currently pregnant with NO 3 who has taken 11 month to conceived, after i started experiencing irregular AF's, hot flushes and palpatations (signs of menopause) i once again sought the help of a FS. I changed my diet and increased protein: seeds, nuts ect i tried accupuncture and positive thinking hahaha!! My AF started to regulate again and i did 3 rounds of ovulation induction (iwas ovulating on my own) and having pregnyl in the 2ww!! We got lucky on the third try!! When i went for my dating scan i said to my FS that i couldn't believe it based on my poor AMH, she said "persistance my dear"... We were going to a round of IUI next cycle if we had been unlucky.

I believe even if you have been diagnosed with low AMH, but are still ovulating regulary, why cant there be a chance to fall pregnant??!?!?

A specialist gynocologist once told me that our ovaries are like car engines they might stop working for a little bit then all of a sudden they will start!!!

Good luck to all you beautiful ladies :dust::dust::dust:


----------

